# 26 Rabbits need homes



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is taken from a blog on myspace----- 



Urgent LARGE rescue! 
There are currently 26 rabbits living with a woman, who while well intentioned, has gotten in way over her head. She is currently 5 months behind on a $1700/m mortgage, and she's got no place to put the bunnies. She has "rescued" these bunnies from shitty breeders, pet stores, and owners. She wanted the best for them, and has cared for them well, including fixing half of them through a low-cost program - she does not WANT to "get rid of" them, but she needs help NOW.

I do not have room for those rabbits! Half are fixed, she can't afford to fix the rest. I need rescues, individuals, etc who can house, transport, foster or donate.

They are all under a year old, jersey woolies, mini-rex, lops, etc. If anyone knows of rescues in Florida and might be able to take one, two, any number, please help me, as I'm coordinating the rescue.

I can not house 26 bunnies on top of the ones I have, unless someone wants to move in with me as a full time bunny care taker (Don't think I'm joking!)

Please get back to me! Click here, see the "URGENTS" which are some of the bunnies involved in this rescue operation! Please cross-post to ALL other rabbit lists. My contact email is [email protected] - ALL bunnies may ONLY go to rescue or individuals who will keep them INDOORS - NO 4-H, NO BREEDERS!

Kris
www.myspace.com/littlemiraclesrr

The Bunny List:
(Pictures available at petfinder.com, search for zip code 34286, each bunny is listed!)

Fixed Pairs.

1. (Pearl and Camo) Pearl - Male - Estimate 10 months. Broken Mini Rex -Mostly white with broken tan stripe down the back and tan around the eyes. Extremely soft fur! Very friendly but even though he's neutered he still likes to be the boss. He's into big does and has Camo is his wife! Camo - Female - Mini Lop - about 15 inches when laying down. She's white with gray patches just like camouflage that why we named her Camo. She's a spunky one who enjoys exercising more than anyone. She gets angry and holds grudges if you go too long without showing her attention but since the surgery and being paired with her husband, Pearl, she's sweetened up alot more. Estimate she is 8+ months .


2. (Oreo and Diamond) Oreo - Male - Hotot (dwarf) - Gorgeous blue eyes! Mostly white with a few tiny bits of black on his back and his eyes are outlined in black. Very sweet but he too likes to be the boss. Estimate he is 6 months. He's bonded with Diamond. Diamond - Female - Dwarf - Beautiful blue eyes! Almost entirely white except for a few very small tan pieces which are hard to see. She is the sweetest one to all of the other rabbits. She makes the newcomers feel welcome and grooms everyone. She is the most liked by all the other bunnies too because she is submissive and kind. She loves to flip in the air....very fun to watch her. Oreo is very protective of her and gets jealous if anyone else is near her. 

3. (Smokey and Midnight) Smokey - Male - Pure Bred Mini Rex - Beautiful blue gray color all over. Extremely soft!!! One of the sweetest bucks I have...he just loves everyone. Estimate he is 6 months. Bonded with Midnight who is a pure Bred Mini Rex. She was born on Aug. 15, 2007. She has a narrow face and head. She had toes bitten off by her mother. She also is the most aggressive of all the females. I put her with sweet and mellow Smokey hoping to bring out her more gentle side. But she's definitely the boss!


4. ( Dove and Onyx) Dove Chocolate- Male - Dwarf - Very unique coloring. 2 Shades of dark chocolate brown with silver tip highlights. Very shiny, tiny, sweet, and so in love with his wife Onyx. Estimate he is 6 months. Onyx -Female - Pure Bred Mini Rex - Almost black to a very, very, dark chocolate. She was born on Aug. 15, 2007. She is sooooo sweet and loves to kiss me and snuggle. Super soft, velvety fur as the mini rexes all have. She's a bit bigger than he is. Pretty blocky head. Her mom was attacking her and if I could have then I would have taken the whole lot of them. 

5. (Gino and Hershey) Gino - Male - Pure Bred Rex - Beautiful dark chocolate brown and super soft! He is the gentleness of all the males I have but the biggest too. He is so sweet to his wife, Hershey. He was bald in several spots of his body, very long nails, and fur was a mess. He had never been handled before and was quite afraid at first. He was caged with other adult males so he had lots of scrapes from them too. He's so happy now. Estimate 8 months. His wife Hershey - Female - Pure Bred Jersey Wooly - Sabal color. Very shiny, soft, and beautiful long fur! My favorite doe! She is very petite as all the Jersey Woolies I have are. Estimate she is also 8+ months now. 

6. (Thumper and Carina) Thumper - Male - Pure Bred Jersey Wooly - Gorgeous smokey blue gray. Very shiny, long fur. He's 6 +months. He was in horrible shape! His testicles were a mess from being housed with huge adult males. His hair was severely matted with skin sores. He was extremely afraid and had also never been handled. But now he's a whole new man. I had to shave him so he's still growing in his fur. He's so gentle and a super good husband to his wife, Carina. I do not know what breed Carina is. Her color is a very pretty tan with dark grey undercoat. Very pretty! But her hair is very short and kind of rough. She's definitely a miniature version of something because she's tiny like my others. Estimate her to be about 6+ months too. Very gentle...the most submissive and shy of the girls at least with the other bunnies. Her husband Thumper is the perfect mate for her as they are both very mild natured.

7. (Ebony and Love) Ebony - Female - Spayed - Dwarf Otter. Black with tan and white trim...white belly and 2 white paws. Some of her toes were bitten almost entirely off and 2 toe nails grow in almost completely sideways and then curve so you really have to watch the nails carefully. The surgery has calmed her as she was the most energetic of the girls. Always sweet though! She's very muscular. Estimate her age to be around 6+ months. She is bonded with Love who is a Chinchilla Dwarf and between 3-4 months. He is not neutered yet but even though he's still being run by his hormones he and Ebony are very sweet together and do not like being without each other. When he's neutered things will be much better for the both of them! 


8. (Mama and Daddy) Unfixed pair. Mama - Female - Dwarf - beautiful white with some patches of silver coloring...very unique coloring. Tiny little thing. Estimate she is 3-4 months. She is bonded with Daddy who is a Dwarf Otter - he's a tiny little thing and cuter than cute and one of the favorites of everyone who meets him. Estimate he is between 3-4 months.



9. (Brownie and Beauty) Unfixed pair. Brownie - Male - Holland Lop - tiny. Different brown colors. Very blocky face. He's very protective of his wife Beauty!!! Estimate he's between 3-4 months. Beauty - Female - Holland Lop although she often only drops one ear so she might only be 1/2 a lop. Mostly white with some black spots. The cutest little lop you've ever seen. Estimate about 3-4 months.


10. (Tina Marie amd Mika) Bonded unfixed sisters. Tina Marie- Female - Maneless Lion's Head - orange with white dot on her nose. She is soooo pretty. She was born on Halloween. She is very close to her sister Mika who is orange all over. Very shiny and soft coats. Both 3+ months.

11. Mika - Female- Maneless Lion's Head - orange all over...very pretty face. She sticks to her sister like glue. 3+ months. 

Jersey Wooly babies

12. Cloud- Male - Pure Bred Jersey Wooly. Pure white. The smallest white one...so tiny. A little sweetheart.

13. Ice Cream - Male - Pure Bred Jersey Wooly. Pure white. The medium white one. Just like Cloud but fluffier.

14. Patience - Male - Pure Bred Jersey Wooly. Pure White. The largest white of the bunch.

15. Charcoal - Male - Pure Bred Jersey Wooly. Gray body with white chest. The smallest gray. He's the prettiest of the grays as he has a very beautiful, puffy, white chest. 

16. Hope - Male- Pure Bred Jersey Wooly. Sabal coloring with chocolate ears and face and feet. A very beautiful bunny!!!!

17. Charity - Male - Pure Bred Jersey Wooly. He's the larger of the 2 grays and also lighter coloring on his chest but it's lighter gray than the rest of his body instead of white.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 13, 2008)

I would be available to assist with transport if homes were available for these bunnies.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 13, 2008)

I looked at the photos on petfinder and boy some of them are sooo cute. I really wish I could take a few myself by theres just no room. I hope she can find homes for all of them. Anyone thats interested should email her soon. I have a feeling that alot of them are going to go very quickly.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Feb 13, 2008)

I just emailed her about fostering one of the babies. Maybe I could bond him with Maddie and I could keep him. I hope they find homes for all of them.

Does anyone know if they have to check with the landlord before you can foster? If so, I can't do it. My landlord knows I have 6 bunnies but I don't think she would be too happy to know I was bringing in another.


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not sure but I'm sure she can answer all your questions!!


----------

